# Komplexes Applet wie bei [url]www.topcoder.com[/url]



## Ralph Gerbig (21. Jun 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ein etwas komplexeres Applet machen, welche in etwa wie das von www.topcoder.com aussehen soll.
Man soll sich in einem Fenster anmelden und dann nach erfolgreicher Anmeldung in ein Hauptfenster kommen, von welchem man dann mehrere Funktionen aufrufen kann. Wie realisiere ich so etwas????

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Ralph Gerbig
ikea.ralph@web.de
www.ralphgerbig.de.vu


----------



## Beni (21. Jun 2004)

> Wie realisiere ich so etwas????


Mit viel Code, viel Zeit, und einigen Rückschlägen.

Sorry, das ich so frecht frage, aber du hast diese Frage in das Anfängerforum gestellt, und deine Seite sieht auch nicht sehr nach Java aus...
... wiefest hast du dich schon mit der Sprache beschäftigt? (Muss man dir noch erklären, was ein String ist, oder schreibst du einen JTree mit der linken Hand?)



> welchem man dann mehrere Funktionen aufrufen kann


Falls Du hier _brauchbare_ Antworten hören willst, frage nach einzelnen Unterproblemen :wink: , die ganze Design-Arbeit musst du immer noch selbst machen... (allenfalls kannst du hier nachfragen, was die Forenuser für Verbesserungsvorschläge haben).

Liebe Grüsse Beni


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Jun 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets.


----------



## Guest (22. Jun 2004)

Hi,




> ... wiefest hast du dich schon mit der Sprache beschäftigt? (Muss man dir noch erklären, was ein String ist, oder schreibst du einen JTree mit der linken Hand?)



Hi ich kenne mich schon etwas mit JAVA aus, obwohl ich meine JAVA Kentinisse für meine Verhältnise als extrem klein Bezeichnen würde.



> Falls Du hier brauchbare Antworten hören willst, frage nach einzelnen Unterproblemen  , die ganze Design-Arbeit musst du immer noch selbst machen... (allenfalls kannst du hier nachfragen, was die Forenuser für Verbesserungsvorschläge haben).



Ich habe eigentlich mehr gemeint wie kann ich ein eigenes Fenster des Appletts öffnen und daran eine Klasse übergeben oder einfach nur im Fenster des Appletts auf ein anderes Userinterface wechseln, und dann auch an dieses Daten übergeben.

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe

Ralph Gerbig
ikea.ralph@web.de
www.ralphgerbig.de.vu


----------

